# the offseason



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

i think we need to resign: wilks, strickland, rasho, and kendall

i think we need to consider going after: illgauskas, bonzi wells, gary payton, darrell armstrong, juwan howard, brad miller, jermaine oneal, samaki walker, alonzo mourning, pj brown, kenny anderson, derrick coleman, karl malone

comments


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Huge trades are going to take place this next offseason. Either KG is going or Wally is going for a BIG TIME player, with Extras if Wally is leaving. 

SEVEN straight 1st round exits does not look very good for the T-Wolves, I'm fed up with the management and we NEED to get rid of WALLY "Turnover" Szczerbiak. Get rid of Terrell and Wally for a Penetrator...if only Steph would have stayed. Keep Troy, he has proved himself in the Playoffs and in the reg season that he's a true PG. Troy will get better if provided the minutes. 

Do NOT sign Wilks, Gill, or Rasho. We need to get rid of Rasho and get someone who can FINISH better in the low post.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

what trade would you offer for alonzo.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nothing, he's washed up. Maybe TB. Alonzo? Tell you what Kendall Gill for Zo. No? Prolly not.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

he might be washed up but he will return this new seson and he will be the top 6 center in the NBA.Won 2 DPY 2 times.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

we should try to trade for elton brand, then kg will want to stay

possibilities:

Minnesota trades: PF Marc Jackson (5.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
SG Felipe Lopez (null) 
PG Igor Rakocevic (1.9 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 5.8 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +11.1 ppg, +8.0 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: PF Marc Jackson (5.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 77 games) 
SG Felipe Lopez (null) 
PG Igor Rakocevic (1.9 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 42 games) 
Change in team outlook: -11.1 ppg, -8.0 rpg, and -1.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Minnesota trades: PF Joe Smith (7.5 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 20.7 minutes) 
PG Igor Rakocevic (1.9 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 5.8 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +9.1 ppg, +5.9 rpg, and +1.0 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: PF Joe Smith (7.5 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 54 games) 
PG Igor Rakocevic (1.9 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 42 games) 
Change in team outlook: -9.1 ppg, -5.9 rpg, and -1.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Minnesota trades: PG Troy Hudson (14.2 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 5.7 apg in 32.9 minutes) 
SG Anthony Peeler (7.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 27.4 minutes) 
Two Future Round 2 Draft Pick
Minnesota receives: SG Quentin Richardson (9.4 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.2 minutes) 
PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.0 ppg, +10.9 rpg, and -5.3 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: SG Quentin Richardson (9.4 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 23.2 minutes) 
PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: PG Troy Hudson (14.2 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 5.7 apg in 79 games) 
SG Anthony Peeler (7.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 82 games) 
Two Future Round 2 Draft Pick
Change in team outlook: -6.0 ppg, -10.9 rpg, and +5.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Minnesota trades: PF Marc Jackson (5.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
SG Anthony Peeler (7.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 27.4 minutes) 
2 Future First Round Draft Picks
Future Second Round Draft Pick 
Minnesota receives: PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
PG Andre Miller (13.6 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 6.7 apg in 36.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +18.9 ppg, +9.5 rpg, and +5.7 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
PG Andre Miller (13.6 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 6.7 apg in 36.4 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: PF Marc Jackson (5.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 77 games) 
SG Anthony Peeler (7.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 82 games)
2 Future First Round Draft Picks
Future Second Round Draft Pick 
Change in team outlook: -18.9 ppg, -9.5 rpg, and -5.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Minnesota trades: PF Marc Jackson (5.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
SG Kendall Gill (8.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 25.2 minutes) 
PG Rod Strickland (6.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 4.6 apg in 20.3 minutes) 
Future Second Round Draft Pick
Minnesota receives: PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.5 ppg, +3.4 rpg, and -4.5 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (18.5 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: PF Marc Jackson (5.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 77 games) 
SG Kendall Gill (8.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 82 games) 
PG Rod Strickland (6.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 4.6 apg in 47 games) 
Future Second Round Draft Pick
Change in team outlook: +2.5 ppg, -3.4 rpg, and +4.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

any more suggestions?


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

Minnesota trades: PG Terrell Brandon (null) 
PF Joe Smith (7.5 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 20.7 minutes) 
PF Marc Jackson (5.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
PG Igor Rakocevic (1.9 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 5.8 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: C Alonzo Mourning (null) 
Change in team outlook: -14.9 ppg, -8.3 rpg, and -2.0 apg. 

Miami trades: C Alonzo Mourning (null) 
Miami receives: PG Terrell Brandon (null) 
PF Joe Smith (7.5 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 54 games) 
PF Marc Jackson (5.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 77 games) 
PG Igor Rakocevic (1.9 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 42 games) 
Change in team outlook: +14.9 ppg, +8.3 rpg, and +2.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Um, there's no way the Wolves will get Brand with any of those trades mentioned. I believe they would be looking for something of starter quality in return for him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

its going to be real hard to move wally with his salary.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think the fallout from all the lost draft picks really showed up against the lakers,you arent going to advance with guys like kendall gill and anthony peeler.i think the pick they have this year is important because i think there is a lot of quality depth in this years crop.you may want to look at homeboy rick rickert to add some talent to that frontcourt.the big question for me is what is the relationship between k.g. and wally.if they can have respect for each other then i think they will be ok staying put.the thing about szcerbiak is he is what he is,a solid player who is an above shooter who needs screens and others getting double teamed to be effective.his numbers over the last couple of years are too good to just throw out the window.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Would Brand be a SF? Could he get used to it?

Those are crazy. Iggy? Even as filler? How about some real leverage like Strickland. Well, LAC do seems to suck at mngmt.

Doesn't anyone want Antawn Jamison?

No, no Mourning. He's too sick and we have a 4 and 5.


----------

